# Asia Pharma a UGL?



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

After doing some research i've come to find many people say Asia Pharma is just another UGL. 

Besides that fancy video on their site, theres no proof its a real company. I've even read that some medical places in UK have never even heard of Asia Pharma, red flag?

I see all this talk of FDA approved, human grade, etc etc but where is the proof?

I "googled" awhile only to find links to other BB sites talking about the quality of "AP"

Some of this research came from people who are very well respected on other forums. Some say they got good gear, some say they got dirty gear, all of it coming from the same source.

So if i'm wrong and its not a UGL, just correct me with proper medical sources proving its truely a Pharm company. 

After almost ordering some AP with some issues with the source, i'm glad I didn't get that route. Not only did I save a ton of money, but I can get gear from a legit UGL who has a lot of rep, and doesn't try to market as a "Pharm" company.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 13, 2010)

Post sources of your research my man. But this is very interesting...

I mean, WP would never lie... they are like... god.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> umm careful. you dont wanna make waves here. They'll edit your postings so fast your fucking mouse will spin. You think they wont? huh? ANSWER ME!



I've seen your posts edit, which I think is unfair. I didn't make this thread to flame, but to try to find the right answer. Marketing something that isn't is not fair and shouldn't be allowed. Then again there is a lot of crap on the net, so that doesn't prove they aren't either.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> Post sources of your research my man. But this is very interesting...
> 
> I mean, WP would never lie... they are like... god.



I'm I allowed to post other BB sites? I spent a good part of my day yesterday really trying to track down the true answer.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 13, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm I allowed to post other BB sites? I spent a good part of my day yesterday really trying to track down the true answer.



Not sure man, check some stickies. But I would really love to see what you dug up!


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tren, EQ and many other products BB's use CANNOT in anyway shape or forum be FDA approved as they are not made or intended for human consumption in any country PERIOD! 

A lab can produce to GMP standards on their own and abide by the rules but no one is checking and that lab would not be Licensed for anything and if they were why sell on the black market illegally when you can do it legally in the Pharmaceutical world. Been doing this a long long time and never seen a UGL who produces anything that would get passed by the FDA as Human grade get approved for a license. 

Nothing more to say regarding this.
My post is not a bashing or a flame to anyone or any company 
Fact is Fact and any other UGL owner/operator will confirm this. It would be a dream to be Licensed to produces not
just in the country you reside but all over the wold to sell everywhere. Money & investment is not something that Holds some larger
UGL's back trust me.

Mason


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

Although these are only a few of sources I have, I found a pattern... Between 95-99% of the people who gave credit to AP or "the source who sells AP" were people with less then 10 posts, and extremely bad English. Not only that, but the style of writing was almost exactly the same. Now I'm no idiot and understand English isn't the 1st language, but almost EVERY source who gave "thumbs up" didn't speak good English.

Asia Pharma Front, The Jig Is Up | Gossip

Asia Pharma ugl or human? - Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition

human or ugl-asia pharma? - Anabolic Steroids, Bodybuilding Discussion Forums - Steroidology

asia pharma - Anabolic Steroids, Bodybuilding Discussion Forums - Steroidology

Asia pharma gear - UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great point by Mason, and he is right! Cant believe I didn't notice that.

Anyways, GymRat... great work!! 
Wonder what the army of minions will say to that... ??

Some very interesting and convincing research you have done.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2010)

As soon as this gets to bashing, it's closed.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'm I allowed to post other BB sites? I spent a good part of my day yesterday really trying to track down the true answer.



For reference reasons, I do not think Rob will care.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 13, 2010)

I found this on the Thais FDA site that WP claims approves their products... note white I highlighted.







Notice it says "This site does not produce *SEX Hormones* (which would be steroids.)

So this Asian Pharma must not be related to the one that does sell the hormones, which would only mean the one that is selling hormones is not FDA approved... 

ALSO notice it is no longer VALID! "Valid until January 28, 2010"

http://www.fda.moph.go.th/fda-net/html/product/drug/fda_drug/gmpenglish.htm

This goes to show that the lab producing steroids under the Asian-Pharma lab name must be a UGL, and they exploit the fact that a lab that does NOT produce steroids was once FDA approved.

Not bashing, just questioning false product claims...


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

dg806 said:


> As soon as this gets to bashing, it's closed.



I think if anything, you should just delete the bashing posts as they come.

This is a pretty serious question and the only reason it would be closed is because a certain sponsor of this site seems to have a lot of control.

Keep in mind, i'm not stating who because i'm not trying to flame anyone.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2010)

From my research how can Asia Pharma, how can it be human grade AND pharmaceutical grade? It's clearly not possible.

There is human grade vs animal grade AND Pharmaceutical vs UGL. 

As it was stated, if it was Pharmaceutical grade why would they have so much of this stuff? If it was Pharmaceutical, they wouldn't need to illegally sell it because there would be scripts from people.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 13, 2010)

Every single things ive read on other forums says its UGL, which makes sense.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2010)

World Pharma is a SCAM... - Meathedz.com


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2010)

dg806 said:


> As soon as this gets to bashing, it's closed.



Dude, you need to chill the  out with this power trip you are on.

let people talk, it's a board.

You guys allowed open source posting and this is what comes with it.

if one didn't know better they might think you were showing a little favoritism.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 14, 2010)

ROID said:


> Dude, you need to chill the  out with this power trip you are on.
> 
> let people talk, it's a board.
> 
> ...



You must realize that he has a WP banner in his signature...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2010)

ROID said:


> Dude, you need to chill the  out with this power trip you are on.
> 
> let people talk, it's a board.
> 
> ...




While I don't agree with WP's antic's, they are a sponsor of this board.

If members don't like there prices, then don't buy from them.  Let the admin and moderators deal with there spamming practices.  WP, WFC, and a few members have just gone a bit too far, with the bashing.

Like some of the new sponsors have pointed out.  They will let there product and customer service speak for itself.

As laid back and tolerant as things are here, this is still a business, and sponsors help pay for the operation of this board.

I think that is the only point DG is trying to get across.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sooo back on topic.... WP is not a legit operation and their products are NOT FDA approved....

And yet you guys still allow them here? Mods- take some time to read the links for yourself, or make a journey over to the Thai FDA website. 

Read the article from another forums' mods which states that WP is NOT legit.

Just trying to get to the bottom of this... but some people done use their eyes when they are already looking at something $.$


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> While I don't agree with WP's antic's, they are a sponsor of this board.
> 
> If members don't like there prices, then don't buy from them.  Let the admin and moderators deal with there spamming practices.  WP, WFC, and a few members have just gone a bit too far, with the bashing.
> 
> ...



I will adjust accordingly then sir.

have a nice day


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> World Pharma is a SCAM... - Meathedz.com



Pecs also runs his own lab......just saying


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> Sooo back on topic.... WP is not a legit operation and their products are NOT FDA approved....
> 
> And yet you guys still allow them here? Mods- take some time to read the links for yourself, or make a journey over to the Thai FDA website.
> 
> ...



The mods have no control over who is a sponsor on the board. We just enforce the rules that Rob has laid out......plain and simple. I am not being hard to get along with. I am just doing what I think rob wants done. If you don't like the policies on this board, you are free to go elsewhere.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2010)

ROID said:


> I will adjust accordingly then sir.
> 
> have a nice day



That is all we ask Roid. Thank you.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2010)

Dear GymRat707, now after we say we will not give you offer buy 3 enathbolic and receive 6 we sale UGL!
Now you show you real face!

You are not welcome,we do not want you as a customer!

WORLD-PHARMA.ORG sale only GMP-WHO and FDA approved products!


asia pharma have 9 products approved also by THAI FDA and you can use it or buy it in Thai pharmacy and hospitals!

best-regards

wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2010)

Dear irish_2003, mods fromt his board blackmail us for 40.000$!!!

more info you can read on Anabolic steroids sports blog news updates. or read on Buy Steroids Online Information

or even ask Anthony roberts...


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 14, 2010)

Fair discussion is always allowed. No mods here favor one sponser over another in his/her execution of moderation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 14, 2010)

Aisia Pharma is *******NOT FDA APPROVED******

Their certification expired in January. So no, your products are NOT FDA approved.

Go look for yourself on the Thai FDA website.



Pirate! said:


> Fair discussion is always allowed. No mods here  favor one sponser over another in his/her execution of moderation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I wish this was true Pirate, but our posts about WP get edited by a mod with WP's logo in his signature... lol.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> Aisia Pharma is *******NOT FDA APPROVED******
> 
> Their certification expired in January. So no, your products are NOT FDA approved.
> 
> ...



Only if your post are bashing or degrading toward the sponsor. I will do that regardless of who the sponsor is. Big difference.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 14, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> WORLD-PHARMA.ORG sale only GMP-WHO and FDA approved products!
> 
> 
> asia pharma have 9 products approved also by THAI FDA and you can use it or buy it in Thai pharmacy and hospitals!
> ...



Please show medical proof to back up your statements. You come on my thread, and try to flame me saying "i'm a bad person?" Why? Because I want the truth? 

The evidence has been laid out that Asia Pharma is indeed a UGL and not a true pharm company. The statment you claim as it's a "THAI FDA" has been shown to be false as per my evidence. 

Please don't come on here and bash me, or post unless information unless your going to back up your claim. So far, there is zero medical proof that Asia Pharma isn't a UGL. 

Claiming it is something it is not and then charging more for it, is not only shady and out-right wrong.

And let's say they truely do have "9 FDA THAI, WHO, HUMAN GRADE, ETC, ETC" then how come everything they sell is listed as this? 
*
What it comes down to is, if there is not medical proof, then it is a UGL. My evidence has backed my statement up more then enough. A UGL should not be listed as a pharmaceutical company. 
*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2010)

Dear GymRat707, you really do not know what you talk!

Thanks god we didnt sale any poducts to you since you are still a kid and guy who dont know what he talk!

ASIA PHARMA IS THAI FDA APPROVED! THEY SALE IT IN PHARMACY, GO TO THAI AND SEE!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 14, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> ASIA PHARMA IS THAI FDA APPROVED! THEY SALE IT IN PHARMACY, GO TO THAI AND SEE!



Again, just flaming me.

Where is your proof? Medical reports of this "Pharmacy"? The proof that they are a FDA THAI company has been proved false.

See my evidence :

 			 			Although these are only a few of sources I have, I found a pattern...  Between 95-99% of the people who gave credit to AP or "the source who  sells AP" were people with less then 10 posts, and extremely bad  English. Not only that, but the style of writing was almost exactly the  same. Now I'm no idiot and understand English isn't the 1st language,  but almost EVERY source who gave "thumbs up" didn't speak good English.

Asia Pharma Front, The Jig Is Up | Gossip

Asia Pharma ugl or human? - Muscle Chat Bodybuilding  Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition

human or ugl-asia pharma? - Anabolic Steroids,  Bodybuilding Discussion Forums - Steroidology

asia pharma - Anabolic Steroids, Bodybuilding  Discussion Forums - Steroidology

Asia pharma gear - UK-Muscle Body Building Community -  Bodybuilding Forum


----------



## blergs. (Jul 15, 2010)

Mason1 said:


> *Tren, EQ *and many other products BB's use *CANNOT in anyway shape or forum be FDA approved as they are not made or intended for human consumption in any country PERIOD! *
> 
> A lab can produce to GMP standards on their own and abide by the rules but no one is checking and that lab would not be Licensed for anything and if they were why sell on the black market illegally when you can do it legally in the Pharmaceutical world. Been doing this a long long time and never seen a UGL who produces anything that would get passed by the FDA as Human grade get approved for a license.
> 
> ...


exacly what I was gonna say.

its just another ugl.
is it good ? 
I unno because I havent used,  it so im not gonna say yes or no.
but to say they have GMP standard, FDA aproved Tren and EQ ????
that sounds un honist to me.
hopfully just a mistake on wording.


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 15, 2010)

blergs. said:


> exacly what I was gonna say.
> .



 Ditto


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jul 15, 2010)

You did  poor research:
---------------------------
*Thai FDA Asia Pharma Products check*

 									 							 			 					           		         			 				At the moment Asia Pharma has 9 products registered in Thailand and couple of extra products will be registered very soon.

Thai FDA has a web-page where anybody can check whether a specific product is actually registered or not. You can check all Asia Pharma registered products at the following web address:

http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp 

To check simply enter one of Asia Pharma product brand name into the first box and click enter (Cypiobolic, Decabolic, Durobolic, Enantbolic, Oxyanabolic, Stanobolic, Propiobolic, Tamoxol or Sustabolic).

------------------------------------------------------


You can translate Thai FDA web into English using Google

-------------

On Thai FDA looks:

á??´§????????ÐàÍ????´¼????µ????³±ìÍ??è¹¢Í§º????????· ª??èÍ·??§¡????¤é??(ä·??) ª??èÍ·??§¡????¤é??(Í??§¡????) à??¢·Ðàº????¹ »??Ðà??·????  -  CYPIOBOLIC INJECTION  1C 116/52  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè   -  DECABOLIC INJECTION  1C 80/52  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè   -  DUROBOLIC INJECTION  1C 175/52  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè   -  ENANTBOLIC INJECTION  1C 44/52  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè   -  OXYANABOLIC  TABLETS  1C 152/52  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè   -  PROPIOBOLIC INJECTION  1C 12/53  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè   -  STANOBOLIC TABLETS  1C 153/52  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè   -  TAMOXOL TABLETS  1C 157/52  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè   -  SUSTABOLIC INJECTION  2C 22/53  äÁèãªè????ã??Áè


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2010)

srbijadotokija, 

First off, your spelling is horrible. 

It wasn't "jew whores" (whatever that might mean) who I got that info from, its from people who had respect, who know their stuff.

If you spent as much time as you did learning English, you might understand that is actual research.

Plus, most of your posts seemed to be geared pro-WP.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jul 15, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> srbijadotokija,
> 
> First off, your spelling is horrible.
> 
> ...




My spelling mind be poor, but your brain works in Brians way. 
I don't give a fuck about WP or any other stupid dealers claims on any board.

But I do care what THAILAND FDA says:

http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp 

And they clearly say 9 steroids are FDA.

Noe of web site you mentioned is any government agency but some UGL affiliated boards or blogs.

Same research can be done with links like:

Anabolic Steroids Blog and BodyBuilding Blog | Dianabol Steroid Blog: Axio making new excuses for their latest fake lab test results.

Axio Needs To Be Stopped ! | Anabolic Steroids Sports News Blog

What A Guy That Brian W. Is ( Axio ) | Anabolic Steroids Sports News Blog

What is this proving?...nothing!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> are fucking *retared*? This is evidence? *Jew whores *
> 
> 
> People are just not as dumb as you *thing*
> ...




For the lols.


----------



## ROID (Jul 15, 2010)

Dear WP

Please inform me which mod give good BJ.

I have no had no good BJ in many long time.

Please make sure bj giver is approved by 3rd world FDA.

I love use your products. 

have nice day


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2010)

Dear guys, one more time, world-pharma.org is licensed pharmacy shop and we can sale only GMP who and FDA products!

now we will stop post here under this thread!

Best-regards

wp


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 15, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> My spelling mind be poor, but your brain works in Brians way.
> I don't give a fuck about WP or any other stupid dealers claims on any board.
> 
> But I do care what THAILAND FDA says:
> ...




LOL yes you are just a guy who has no agenda at all.
I like the Jew comments real classy, 2nd AXIO can give 2 shits about WP and if they are legit or not. You do not ever see anyone from Genxxlgear or AXIO even mentioning WP or any other lab in our posts or customer dealings. We are not the lying whores it's the other way around and posts like this prove my point. 

You post things like this and about AXIO because you simple cannot complete weather you are GMP in a 3rd world country or not it does not matter you cannot complete on this open market plain and simple. I suggest you guy's invest in your marketing and service and rethink your current bashing campaign. Trust me the Jew's give you no thought when they go to sleep at night, I do not think any of you can say the same.

Good luck
Mason


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 15, 2010)

WP, please post us factual evidence that your products are Thai FDA approved.

http://www2.fda.moph.go.th

Is not the Thai FDA website, notice the www2.

www.fda.moph.go.th

Is the FDA Website, and the Asia Pharma listed is no longer certified + they were never certified to produce sex hormones.

So, where could we please see some documentation?

Thank you.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> WP, please post us factual evidence that your products are Thai FDA approved.
> 
> http://www2.fda.moph.go.th
> 
> ...



Many sites will have mirror pages using www2 or www3.  Reduces server load.


----------



## Dusters (Jul 15, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> I found this on the Thais FDA site that WP claims approves their products... note white I highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
At the top of that page, it says it was last updated on 10/15/2009.  Still, it mentions, they were only licensed to produce non sterile products.  They weren't licensed to produce hormones or anti-cancer products (which is their bread and butter).  Maybe someone could explain how their products got registered, when the company doesn't seem to be licensed to produce those products.

And, for the record, tren has been registered by real pharma companies in the past.  Cipla just recently quit producing their tren ace product in India.  I'm sure we all remember parabolan as well.  AP's tren isn't registered, but it isn't outside the realm of possibility.

No doubt, Asia Pharma isn't in the same category as Schering, Organnon, etc.  We don't even care, so I don't know why WP tries to sell this idea.  All we want are good quality products along with dependable customer service.  I don't think they are an UGL in the same sense as some other companies, but all of their products are not FDA approved either.  The hope is, if they obtain a license to manufacture hormones, then they won't have to buy their raw materials on the black market (which is where most UGL's obtain their raws).  Even if you have perfect facilities operated by qualified people, your product can't be any better than the raw material you started with.


----------

